# State top-up pension starting 12 October 2015 is bad value for money



## Billopp (Sep 7, 2015)

I would like to bring to everyone's attention that the new top-up pension is terrible value for money if you compare it with deferring your state pension if you have reached state pension age prior to 6 April 2016. For aq standard rate tax payer the saving is about £12,000.

Have a look at an article done in the Sunday Telegraph dated 6 September 2014 by Richard Dyson. "The best way to boost your state pension, should you top it up or defer it


----------

